# VUL - Vulcan Energy Resources



## System (18 April 2018)

Koppar Resources is a junior exploration company established with the purpose of exploring and developing copper, zinc and other mineral opportunities. 

The Company has a conditional right to acquire mineral exploration projects located in the Trøndelag region in Norway, namely the Løkken Project, Tverrfjellet Project, Grimsdal Project, Illingdal Project and Storwartz Project. The Projects are located in a historic mining area and mining has been previously carried out on several of the projects.

It is anticipated that KRX will list on the ASX during May 2018.

http://www.kopparresources.com


----------



## OmegaTrader (2 June 2018)

Replying to Joe's rule to post of your stock pick.

This is my stock pick for the month. 
Not much to go on the chart.
The listing price was .20
Was trading around  .28 so a quick 40% to those selling out of the ipo.
I don't there is enough trading history to tell which way it could go yet.

The fact that something can increase by 40% really explains that the hope is the exuberance around a listing will make the stock bullish.

I have no idea about fundamentals but I wonder whether the average punter has any idea as well.Realistically would have to be a geologist and even that doesn't guarantee the management side.

Because I enjoy being cynical to much..

Step one: Create shares at .01 and .1 out of thin air
Step two: Hype up the punters and promise loyalty options, resell for .2
Step three: Watch the bubble go up, Plenty of food for all of the animals.
Step four: Maybe after the pigs have had good a feed in the trough if your lucky an actual mine will get of the ground but usually  reality kicks in.

we all the same lol

Hope the run is up


----------



## System (21 November 2019)

On November 21st, 2019, Koppar Resources Limited (KRX) changed its name and ASX code to Vulcan Energy Resources Limited (VUL).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 January 2020)

a search picks up Valhalla as VUL, in addition to this hopeful


> Vulcan Energy Resources (ASX:VUL | FRA:6KO) is seeking to supply zero carbon lithium hydroxide to Europe’s booming battery and electric vehicle market, while generating net zero carbon emissions in the process. The company holds Europe’s largest lithium resource and the fastest growing lithium project in the world at its Zero Carbon LithiumTM Project, yet it is valued by the market at a fraction of that of other projects.





> Furthermore, the company is pioneering the world’s first and only “Zero-Carbon LithiumTM” process — the extraction and precipitation of battery-quality lithium hydroxide from deep, hot brines via its production wells that will co-generate renewable, baseload geothermal energy. Vulcan recently signed an agreement to access a lithium-rich, producing geothermal brine operation at Insheim with a major German utility, Pfalzwerke, in the Upper Rhine Valley. At the operational geothermal plant and wells, hot, lithium-rich brine is already pumped to the surface and renewable electricity produced.





> Vulcan [recently] announced a Maiden Indicated Resource at Insheim, meaning that the largest lithium resource in Europe just got bigger. Fast-track development of the project is underway. The larger Resource will be incorporated into a Scoping Study that’s due in the current quarter and upgrade the confidence categories, while first production of lithium hydroxide is targeted by 2023.



Sounds so easy. getting a lot of speccie press, recently. What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## System (29 May 2020)

Vulcan Energy Resources more than doubles its share price on the back its sustainability initiatives


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 May 2020)

There's an interesting comment in that report (link above)


> German research house Alster Research set... a price target of $2.45 (€1.45) per share on VUL. Alster stated, this would be “the first time in our company history of 14 years we initiate coverage with a *ten-bagger*”.



though I note this is nearly 3 months old.

@Chronos-Plutus said something about those Europeans 







> Europe is the market for resources. That is where we need to focus our attention. Europe, as an economy, are extremely deficient of natural resources like lead, copper, silver, zinc, and so on.
> They are our market that we need to focus on.



Care to elaborate?

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/why-is-the-market-rising.35498/page-2#post-1074599


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (31 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> There's an interesting comment in that report (link above)
> though I note this is nearly 3 months old.
> 
> @Chronos-Plutus said something about those Europeans Care to elaborate?
> ...




Apologies for the belated reply, I was busy over the weekend moving to a new residence, also researching the prospects of the Singapore real estate market.

So I am not aware of any academic study that explores, investigates and discusses natural resources by continent, relative to GDP. Europe would have to be the most naturally resource deprived continent on the planet relative to GDP. As such that is the most logical place for our mining entities to do deals, and DFAT should facilitate it.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 May 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> ... I am not aware of any academic study that explores, investigates and discusses natural resources by continent, relative to GDP. Europe would have to be the most naturally resource deprived continent on the planet relative to GDP. ...



and _'relative to GDP growth' _would be instructive, as well.

The whole subject taps into a recurring theme (unformed) of mine, that sort of looks into resource extraction and how societies/ nations develop. Most of American expansionism could be based on natural advantages. The Japanese pre WWII and possibly the Chinese now (water, anyone, let alone quality raw materials?)?  Australia with low population but abundant natural resources is an outlier.  

_*Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies* _by Jared Diamond, 1997, is a good read.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (31 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and _'relative to GDP growth' _would be instructive, as well.
> 
> The whole subject taps into a recurring theme (unformed) of mine, that sort of looks into resource extraction and how societies/ nations develop. Most of American expansionism could be based on natural advantages. The Japanese pre WWII and possibly the Chinese now (water, anyone, let alone quality raw materials?)?  Australia with low population but abundant natural resources is an outlier.
> 
> _*Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies* _by Jared Diamond, 1997, is a good read.




Thank you for the book recommendation; I will pin it to my State Library account.

As for Australia's natural resources; I am of the opinion that DFAT needs to establish and facilitate a resources corridor/channel to get our natural resources to Europe. Also DFAT need to maintain and build greater relations with the ASEAN nations.

At the moment I am focusing on how to get exposure to the Singaporean commercial property market.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 May 2020)

[QUOTE="Chronos-Plutus, post: 1074984, member: said ]
_At the moment I am focusing on how to get exposure to the Singaporean commercial property market._[/QUOTE]
There was a bit on SREITs, if that will help. starting  22 April by @Sharkman in, of all places,
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/if-you-were-stripped-of-everything.35402/page-2

(PS; you and investoboy, _jumeaux_? )


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (31 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> [QUOTE="Chronos-Plutus, post: 1074984, member: said ]
> _At the moment I am focusing on how to get exposure to the Singaporean commercial property market._



There was a bit on SREITs, if that will help. starting  22 April by @Sharkman in, of all places,
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/if-you-were-stripped-of-everything.35402/page-2

(PS; you and investoboy, _jumeaux_? )[/QUOTE]

Only those that can see the global macro environment through the same lens as me; will know why I am looking at such a market.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (8 June 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> [QUOTE="Chronos-Plutus, post: 1074984, member: said ]
> _At the moment I am focusing on how to get exposure to the Singaporean commercial property market._



There was a bit on SREITs, if that will help. starting  22 April by @Sharkman in, of all places,
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/if-you-were-stripped-of-everything.35402/page-2

(PS; you and investoboy, _jumeaux_? )[/QUOTE]
Resource is too small.

Interesting to look at using geothermal to produce; but not going to happen in my opinion.

The best at geothermal are in Iceland, New Zealand are second!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 June 2020)

> Dona; I thought we were going to have a chat about Vulcan Energy



from @Chronos-Plutus

How do we go about this?
1. Lithium. A bit like motherhood, it's hard to say anything too nasty
2. Decarbonising. Again, who can argue? Tailwinds, not headwinds.
3. Small ASX listed rock kicker. VUL is in its latest incarnation of minerals explorer. Hard working cohort in the 'executive team' looking at opportunities. Formerly Koppar Resources, former copper and zinc focused exploration company (Norway) and who knows what else before. Words like Undal, Twerfjellet, Vangrofta, Grimsdalen, Nygruva ... all ASX announcements I didn't even click on.
4. First came across VUL in Tim Boreham article. https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2019/09/19/behind-the-lithium-market-meltdown/  .... All the hallmarks of selective brief to a Journo to get a bit of publicity.
5. After the Cap Raise and oppies and getting the settings right (performance, rewarding directors and Snr mgmnt), and with a bit of money under the belt, out come the early concepts and the Resource estimates and the Scoping Studies - not necessarily in that order - then the new Director blood and, hey, the Transformative MoU
6. Europe as resource poor address. Correct, but not capital poor. And we do understand how they can back winners
7. Expect more Capital raises and or 'strategic partners'

Somewhere down the track EuropaCorp gmbh sarl may well get behind VUL. And even sooner than later, for 2 good reasons
1. Whilst the salars of the altiplano are generally lowest quartile and much better than spodumene, there's a bit of political risk (Bolivia, esp) and a slow fuse on what could be a huge environmental challenge down the track of extracting brine at 4000+m asl.
2. China. Market dominance. Deteriorating world trade.

The Corporate Presentation of 01 June 2020 fleshes these issues out. Market seems to have responded with more conviction than the earlier run-up.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (28 September 2020)

Just found this:

*Wise Owl report: VUL*

Summarising this and recent events:


Vulcan owns Europe’s *largest*JORC-compliant lithium resource
a Total Inferred Mineral Resource of 13.95 Mt of contained Lithium Carbonate Equivalent, at a lithium brine grade of 181 mg/l 

Europe is the fastest growing lithium-ion battery production centre in the world  
Vulcan has signed a Memorandum of Understanding with a German geothermal operator to fast-track production from existing infrastructure, thus offering a low-cost pathway
Lithium Expert Joins Zero Carbon Lithium Team
Former Tesla Director Joins Zero Carbon Lithium Team
*MorningstarTMQuantitative:* 
Fair value *$1.63, 25 Sep 2020*
​


----------



## greggles (15 November 2020)

VUL has gone bananas recently. In the last six months it's up from just over 20c to about $2, so it's pretty much a ten bagger.

Something I find very strange is that it started to move north very rapidly starting on 6 November, but no news was announced on that date. The next announcement was released on 12 November. By that time it had risen from $1.15 to $1.70 with no apparent reason for the share price increase.

Anyway, it closed on Friday at $1.865. I haven't been keeping up with all the recent anouncements but these are the price sensitive ones in the last few months.

31 August 2020: Taro License Grant & Updated Mineral Resource Estimate
25 September 2020: Former Tesla Director Joins Zero Carbon Lithium Team
20 October 2020: Vulcan Zero Carbon Lithium Project Update
12 November 2020: Taro Updated and Increased Resource

Here are the highlights from the announcement of 12 November:







Things certainly seem to be going well for VUL, but with a market cap of just under $140 million and no revenue, I'm wondering if it hasn't run too far too fast.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (16 November 2020)

greggles said:


> VUL has gone bananas recently. In the last six months it's up from just over 20c to about $2, so it's pretty much a ten bagger.
> 
> Something I find very strange is that it started to move north very rapidly starting on 6 November, but no news was announced on that date. The next announcement was released on 12 November. By that time it had risen from $1.15 to $1.70 with no apparent reason for the share price increase.
> 
> ...



Morningstar had a expected /fair value on VUL at $2.36 on Friday last. I note this morning it's hiked to $2.62. 

They're sitting on the largest lithium stores in Europe and extremely significantly ;it's zero carbon. I could see why this (in this day and age) could go ballistic.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 December 2020)

from the start of January at 16¢ a share, by Friday's close of $2.13 you'd be up 1231 per cent.


_Vulcan's point of difference is that it's going for a much greener approach to getting lithium out of the ground, combining the processes of generating thermal energy and extracting lithium. It hopes this zero-carbon twist will chime with European governments and corporate customers and give it an extra leg-up._

_At its site in Germany's Upper Rhine Valley, Vulcan will use a geothermal plant to extract hot, lithium-rich brine from 2000 metres underground. The heat is extracted for turbine-generated electricity, and the lithium is extracted for processing. The refining into lithium hydroxide is powered by the plant's own geothermal supply, and surplus electricity will be sold into the German grid as an additional income stream. The expended brine is returned to the underground reservoir, rather than accumulating in evaporation ponds like the brine projects of Latin America.

This is why Germany's Alster Research put a "buy" recommendation on Vulcan in late September, with a $2.55 price target (the stock is one of many ASX companies that can be traded on the Frankfurt Exchange). It said the potential resource of 15.37 million tonnes of lithium carbonate equivalent was "an outstanding magnitude, which is likely to attract increasing attention among investors". Alster sees more promise in Vulcan's resource and its tech than at Standard Lithium, a comparable US brine operator fancied by investors, and reckons the zero-carbon element could mean Vulcan can sell its product at a premium.

But wait. Vulcan hasn't yet released its prefeasibility study – the essential first step to even demonstrate the concept is viable.

Beyond that, there's another longish stretch of road to the definitive feasibility study next year, and only then does the company get to the fundraising and the planning approvals.

*European blue-sky*
While investors seem confident Vulcan can clear all these hurdles, some industry observers ask whether it will be completely straightforward. German planning law is tough, they say, even for a site that is at least initially a brownfields venture (bolting a lithium extraction process onto an existing geothermal plant).

Vulcan responds that its process is minimally environmentally intrusive, so it shouldn't raise community hackles; and chief executive Francis Wedin points to the experienced German players on the team, who have a track record at navigating these approval processes._
_Then there's the question of whether the German car makers would rather sign offtake agreements (commitments to buy the product) with a company that is almost good to go, like some of Vulcan's rivals, over something a little less tangible_.


> "It's our hope and expectation that we'll have offtake agreements in between completing the feasibility study and the definitive feasibility study," Perth-based Wedin tells _The Australian Financial Review_.
> He says potential customers are attracted to the promise of cutting their carbon footprint. And given the demand for lithium in Europe, it's not a zero-sum game.
> "Its not really a cut-throat competition space – everyone wants to see production starting," he says.




_Wedin still hopes to get the all-important prefeasibility study done by the year's end._ _"Everyone is building up towards that – it's our first chance to talk publicly about the project metrics," he says. "We're planning to get it finalised by the end of the year. It's pretty tight, but we're hopeful."_

_That might either confirm investors' existing hefty punt, or give them pause for thought, or even give the share price another volcanic burst. Wedin, for one, is assuming nothing: "The market is a fickle beast," he observes. It has been quite a ride so far._









						The lithium company up 1200pc this year
					

There are more than 30 lithium-exposed stocks on the ASX, and the growing drumbeat of the worldwide battery revolution means the share prices of quite a few have been on the march. But the real Energiser Bunny has been Vulcan Energy Resources.




					www.afr.com


----------



## lucifuge1968 (11 December 2020)

Great news for Vulcan; European insistence on maximum carbon footprint thresholds.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 December 2020)

there's a webinar today for VUL (plus 3 others) at 12:30 - is 4th so closer to 1:15pm AEST?









						Welcome! You are invited to join a webinar: Weekly Share Cafe Webinar - Micro/Small  Cap "Hidden Gems". After registering, you will receive a confirmation email about joining the webinar.
					

This Free webinar will give viewers the opportunity to hear from, and engage with, a range of ASX listed micro/small cap "hidden gems".   Confirmed companies presenting include: DomaCom (ASX:DCL) - Ross Laidlaw Cirralto Limited (ASX: CRO) - Adrian Floate Little Green Pharma (ASX: LGP) - Paul...




					us02web.zoom.us


----------



## peter2 (13 December 2020)

That EU report sent *VUL* higher. Took my eyes off this one for a second and boom.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (13 December 2020)

peter2 said:


> That EU report sent *VUL* higher. Took my eyes off this one for a second and boom.
> 
> View attachment 116301




Yes, I think if you combine the demand for lithium in an age of increasing climate control restrictions you have enormous potential.


----------



## peter2 (13 December 2020)

It's a great idea to use geothermal energy to create the power to pump the Li-brine and the Li extraction process. It will be interesting to see if they can make this system economically viable. The EU notice will make it much harder for the normal Li production companies to sell their product into the EU.


----------



## brerwallabi (27 December 2020)

VUL has been moving nicely over the past few months from $1.24 at the end of October to currently $2.51.
I think it has a lot more gas(lithium) to go.
Awaiting PFS on the whole viability of the project which could come to market in January.
The development of the electric car in Europe and demand for lithium could see this soar if the market supports the PFS, the risk is the current price may have already market approval and the price remains static or falls back awaiting further development.
Long term I think it’s a winner.


----------



## brerwallabi (29 December 2020)

VUL shot up 22cents today to close at 2.73 I might have gone too early on this for the yearly and monthly competitions, nasty gap now showing hopefully it goes back and fills.
Seeing I hold I don’t really care.
I do think that having a lithium play in the portfolio is worth the risk.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2020)

VUL is one of those shares that one hopes to be a 100 bagger. 

I was introduced to it by Garpal Gumnut Minor who lurks somewhere about these threads. He is closer to it than I.

It digs and produces stuff that pleases the markets.

A pick of mine for the Y2021 Comp. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 January 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> VUL has been moving nicely over the past few months from $1.24 at the end of October to currently $2.51.
> I think it has a lot more gas(lithium) to go.
> Awaiting PFS on the whole viability of the project which could come to market in January.
> The development of the electric car in Europe and demand for lithium could see this soar if the market supports the PFS, the risk is the current price may have already market approval and the price remains static or falls back awaiting further development.
> Long term I think it’s a winner.



This silly stock has gapped again. I only bought it because all my mates were.

gg


----------



## lucifuge1968 (6 January 2021)

why silly say you?


----------



## brerwallabi (6 January 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This silly stock has gapped again. I only bought it because all my mates were.g
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Approximately 90% of gaps get filled. Should we be worried?
I have feeling this will continue upwards and we might see some more gaps eventuate, they might get filled as more and more profit takers appear.
Nice 10% gain today closing up 32 cents.


----------



## brerwallabi (7 January 2021)

Well it certainly likes, gaps up another 30 cents today to currently $3.66.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (7 January 2021)

I'm hearing it was on SBS last night?


----------



## brerwallabi (11 January 2021)

Vulcan in a trading halt, running hard this morning up 23% (95cents) to $4.99.
Looks like the halt was called as the price was going ballistic it reached $5.68 at some stage.
An announcement is expected by Wednesday morning on the PFS.
There could be other news, might be agreements with vehicle manufacturers that’s just speculating.
I spend days looking at lithium stocks after a great deal of deliberation I invested some capital into VUL, I saw it as an investment rather then a trading opportunity.
Well done to other holders in this forum I think we made the right choice.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 January 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> Vulcan in a trading halt, running hard this morning up 23% (95cents) to $4.99.
> Looks like the halt was called as the price was going ballistic it reached $5.68 at some stage.
> An announcement is expected by Wednesday morning on the PFS.
> There could be other news, might be agreements with vehicle manufacturers that’s just speculating.



trading halt is requested pending an announcement by Vulcan in relation to a _*pre-feasibility study for its Zero Carbon Lithium project*_.


----------



## Ravenor99 (12 January 2021)

*New Research Report Discovered - VUL - Price Target $9.50*


----------



## lucifuge1968 (12 January 2021)

OK peeps;  if you head over to  The Next Investors you will see an opportunity to join up. Do so and you should hopefully get some emails. They just released a major update pertaining to VUL as an email. There was a very recent research report in Germany;  Der Aktionar. Highly respected investment publication. They don't provide the report but do advise the new price target within this report is *$9.50. *


----------



## lucifuge1968 (12 January 2021)

Ravenor99 said:


> *New Research Report Discovered - VUL - Price Target $9.50*



beat me to it by 30 seconds


----------



## Black Eugene (12 January 2021)

Bought for 0.37 in June...........should I sell now?


----------



## Ravenor99 (13 January 2021)

Black Eugene said:


> Bought for 0.37 in June...........should I sell now?



Wait until the PFS gets dropped this morning and see what happens from there.


----------



## brerwallabi (13 January 2021)

Ravenor99 said:


> Wait until the PFS gets dropped this morning and see what happens from there.



Well he will have to wait till Friday now as shares are suspended till then.
Interesting to note that the PFS was apparently ready to be announced today when the initial halt was called.
The PFS may already been shared with potential partners or customers.
I am just wondering if funding has been acquired and alliances with future finance is delaying the announcement.
We will soon now.


----------



## Black Eugene (13 January 2021)




----------



## Ravenor99 (14 January 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> Well he will have to wait till Friday now as shares are suspended till then.
> Interesting to note that the PFS was apparently ready to be announced today when the initial halt was called.
> The PFS may already been shared with potential partners or customers.
> I am just wondering if funding has been acquired and alliances with future finance is delaying the announcement.
> We will soon now.



If there is an alliance of some sort announced as well that will be a far bigger price catalyst that just the PFS.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> There's an interesting comment in that report (link above)
> though I note this is nearly 3 months old.
> 
> _German research house Alster Research set... a price target of $2.45 (€1.45) per share on VUL. Alster stated, this would be “the first time in our company history of 14 years we initiate coverage with a *ten-bagger*”_.



 Now $6.60 after coming out of TH and ....

_Man, I hate finding stocks and not buying them_


----------



## basilio (15 January 2021)

Certainly looks like a winner doesn't it ? And yet to put shovel into the soil.

I hope it works out well... but I have some (sad) memories of stocks like SYR, EDE,  which looked like world beaters  at similar stages of their growth and haven't made it. 

Good luck to all stakeholders .


----------



## brerwallabi (15 January 2021)

Positive PFS & Maiden JORC Ore Reserve: Zero Carbon Lithium® Project
€ 2.25 B post-tax NPV1 (energy & lithium combined, Phase 1 & 2) 74 MW of renewable energy generation
Approx. 40ktpa LHM production
€ 2,640/t LHM OPEX – lower than any current operation globally Zero Carbon Lithium® Footprint – globally unique differentiator
Highlights:
• The Zero Carbon Lithium® Project’s1 first Pre-Feasibility Study (PFS) demonstrates strong potential to develop a cutting edge, combined renewable energy and lithium hydroxide project, in the centre of Europe, with net zero carbon footprint.
• Positive post-tax NPV2 of €2.25B (full project, no phasing); phased option shows €700m NPV in Phase 1 and €1.4B NPV in Phase 2.
• Combined renewable energy-lithium project (no phasing) pre-tax IRR of 26% and post-tax IRR of 21%. Lithium as separate entity from energy shows pre-tax IRR of 31% and post-tax IRR of 26%.
• Reasonable starting capital cost of €226m for geothermal wells and plant, and €474m for Direct Lithium Extraction (DLE) plants and Central Lithium Plant (CLP) (Phase 1, Taro). Phase 2 total CAPEX €1.14B, full project (no phasing) CAPEX €1.74B.
• Sensitivity analysis shows robust project economics. Geothermal energy part of project supported by favourable feed-in tariff and recent German parliament support for geothermal.
• Maiden Probable Ore Reserve of 1.12 Mt LCE at 181 mg/l Li across Ortenau and Taro licenses.
• Main focuses of 2021 to be Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) work, permitting, lithium extraction test-work scale up and advancing current discussions with European lithium offtakers.

*I don’t think they will be waiting long for offtakers seeing they are already in discussion.*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2021)

basilio said:


> Certainly looks like a winner doesn't it ? And yet to put shovel into the soil.



you da expert





> access a lithium-rich, producing geothermal brine operation .... lithium-rich brine is already pumped to the surface and renewable electricity produced.


----------



## barney (15 January 2021)

Its the kind of Chart we all dream of  ... well done holders!


----------



## basilio (15 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> you da expert




I take it back... partially.
Yes they have produced results from their initial trials. It does work. The resources are there. They have used renewable energy.
My (sweeping) comment was more about going from these efforts to a full commercial operation running at a substantial profit.

I mentioned  SYR and EDE because both of these companies which I believed  on due research offered excellent, proven opportunities, have been very disappointing as they moved to commercialization.

LINC Energy was another company which came and went with great promise of fantastic new technologies which seemed to be "proven" to turn useless underground coal into syngas and diesel. That was another learning opportunity for me. There are others I could name but so what ?

So I'm not being mean, cynical or particularly thoughtless Dona.  I'm just reflecting on the investing  ventures that I, and no doubt many other ASF posters, have experienced.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2021)

fair enough.

(they are either going to kill it, or the_ slips 'twixt cup and lip _emerge)


----------



## basilio (16 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> fair enough.
> 
> (they are either going to kill it, or the_ slips 'twixt cup and lip _emerge)




Could be a range of outcomes in between as well couldn't there ?

I thought I did good diligence on investing in opportunities that presented themselves in the stock market.  Over time however I have become far less trusting of many "new beaut"  projects.

I watched LINC energy which was a bit of  a star from 2007 -2010 being exposed as basically a highly flawed technology which was understood to be  dangerously wrong by it's management but still  allowed to cause great damage to the environment and destroy all shareholder wealth. 

Eden Energy came up with some great technologies for energy and carbon fibres. They have ended up  trying to make big bucks from a carbon nanotube enriched concrete.   Absolutely an excellent product  but they have been incapable of  getting anywhere near the sales projections they grandly forecast and I don't think they ever will. More significantly IMV I believe the management have looked after themselves exceptionally well at the expense of the rest of the shareholders and this has been a significant factor in the lack of commercial success.

SYR has , I believe, the worlds largest graphite reserves valued at many billions of dollars.  As the exploration drills defined more and more high grade graphite the SP reached $6 plus  in mid 2016 and it looked like the sky was the limit. There  were plenty of stock advisors who gave it glowing reports.

In 2021 they are finally planning a integrated battery anode production plant and the fortune projected from the initial graphite sales have been quietly forgotten. The current SP is $1.16 with much stock dilution over time.

Overall my view is that the overwhelming profits from spec miners comes early and are associated with extensive promotion of new game changing projects, very ambitious projections and  share brokers creating bubble markets. 

On the positive side some companies ie Talga, seem to have excellent resources and a strong  vision and capacity to create a vertically integrated mining/manufacture/development program that looks likely to be very profitable.  It also seems that the management are more realistic about their worth while the company is becoming established.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 January 2021)

Ravenor99 said:


> *New Research Report Discovered - VUL - Price Target $9.50*



are we there yet?

(hint; close)

Intraday; 3 min chart


----------



## Black Eugene (18 January 2021)

I am hanging around for $20 per share


----------



## basilio (18 January 2021)

Turbo charged !!!
Must be some very happy punters who jumped in even a few weeks ago. I wonder if anyone is going to take some money off the table while there are plenty of people *demanding *to be let in to share a  brilliant project.


----------



## basilio (18 January 2021)

There would have to be a capital raising very soon on the back of these  SP rises ?? This is clearly the time to cash up for development costs of their mine with all the bubbling excitement.


----------



## basilio (20 January 2021)

Lovely looking parabola here.


----------



## Mickymouse (21 January 2021)

Back down to 6.70 today WOW!


----------



## Black Eugene (21 January 2021)

buy buy buy....before they dilute to raise some capital for building the plant


----------



## Mickymouse (21 January 2021)

Black Eugene said:


> buy buy buy....before they dilute to raise some capital for building the plant



I dont think that will happen any time soon.


----------



## Black Eugene (21 January 2021)

let's see how long it takes


----------



## Mickymouse (21 January 2021)

Perhaps they raise capital and it leads to a sell off.


----------



## brerwallabi (22 January 2021)

Mickymouse said:


> Perhaps they raise capital and it leads to a sell off.



In the recent PFS the need for the real finance is second quarter 2022, it is likely I think that they will also receive funding from the EU.
Drilling will commence quarter three 2022 and plant construction is due first quarter 2023 and production the following year.
Some offtake agreements might realise some finance too.
Hopefully it will not get diluted, it’s wait and see.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 January 2021)

Black Eugene said:


> *buy buy buy*....before they dilute to raise some capital for building the plant




Please do not tell anyone to buy or sell any stock, as doing so is providing specific financial advice, which is not permitted.

You are welcome to make a case for the stock, and argue that it is undervalued or that the share price will continue to increase, if that is your view. But do not tell anyone else to "buy", as you are not a licensed financial advisor and are not legally allowed to advise others in such a way.

Thanks.


----------



## Black Eugene (23 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Please do not tell anyone to buy or sell any stock, as doing so is providing specific financial advice, which is not permitted.
> 
> You are welcome to make a case for the stock, and argue that it is undervalued or that the share price will continue to increase, if that is your view. But do not tell anyone else to "buy", as you are not a licensed financial advisor and are not legally allowed to advise others in such a way.
> 
> Thanks.



are you shitting me? if anyone on here takes that remark to mean anything other  than just playing around they shouldn't be able to open an envelope without adult supervision


----------



## Joe Blow (23 January 2021)

Black Eugene said:


> are you shitting me?




No, not sh!tting you. Perhaps you are not aware, but stock market internet discussion websites in Australia are subject to ASIC Regulation, designed to protect consumers from unlicensed financial advice.

ASF operates in accordance with these regulations and we do not permit those posting here to advise others to buy or sell stocks, or provide other specific financial advice that would otherwise be provided by a licensed financial advisor.


----------



## Black Eugene (23 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> No, not sh!tting you. Perhaps you are not aware, but stock market internet discussion websites in Australia are subject to ASIC Regulation, designed to protect consumers from unlicensed financial advice.
> 
> ASF operates in accordance with these regulations and we do not permit those posting here to advise others to buy or sell stocks, or provide other specific financial advice that would otherwise be provided by a licensed financial advisor.






I will keep that in mind but my previous statement still stands ............


----------



## barney (23 January 2021)

Black Eugene said:


> I will keep that in mind but my previous statement still stands ............





Hi @Black Eugene and welcome to ASF.   Hopefully @Joe Blow  wont mind if I speak as a third party. 

He was not trying to be heavy handed or picky/nasty/petty whatever regarding your above post.  We all know it was meant tongue in cheek, but Joe is in a different position to we members.

Many members on ASF are probably unaware of the amount of hard earned cash Joe has had to pay out over the years due to litigation. Sad but true.

Lawyers etc don't care if we are being humorous or not and will often take the smallest opportunity to extract cash even if not justified so he has to be really careful on how content is portrayed/perceived. 

Perhaps you could Private Message Joe if you need any clarification, but you will find 99.9% of long term members here will tell you he is about as fair a Moderator as you will find anywhere. 

Cheers, and please continue to add your two bobs worth. Everyone's opinion is welcome.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (25 January 2021)

Alster Research


----------



## frugal.rock (25 January 2021)

barney said:


> Many members on ASF are probably unaware of the amount of hard earned cash Joe has had to pay out over the years due to litigation. Sad but true.



All the freshly cashed up winners may like to consider the link.






						ASF Legal Defence Fund
					

I have decided to shift all discussion of the ASF Legal Defence Fund to a dedicated thread.  I have been contacted by an ASF member who is also the owner of a holiday cottage at Blackheath in the Blue Mountains. He has made the generous offer to auction off accommodation at the cottage for next...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## Craton (28 January 2021)

Black Eugene said:


> I will keep that in mind but my previous statement still stands ............



@Black Eugene et al.
Thinking out loud here; if we are "just playing around" perhaps an emoji or a j/k to emphasis it is not advice would suffice. Best you please clarify if that is suffice @Joe Blow.

At times I too need to be reminded of ASF's 5 Commandments


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 February 2021)

Black Eugene said:


> I am hanging around for $20 per share



insert picture of old man

From the newswires:


> _"A week since soft-sounding fund managers on a non-deal roadshow, lithium tearaway Vulcan Energy is all set to launch a $60 million capital raising"_



Closed at $7.84.


----------



## Ravenor99 (2 February 2021)

CR announced. Last week the company responded to an article in AFR denying they were going to do a CR. Will be interesting to see what the details are. I expect it will be a private equity raising.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 February 2021)

A$100 million via the placement of approximately 15.4 million new fully paid ordinary shares

Fixed offer price of A$6.50 per New Share.

"Sophisticated and professional investors"  .... retail might get a SPP if they squawk loud enough.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (2 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> A$100 million via the placement of approximately 15.4 million new fully paid ordinary shares
> 
> Fixed offer price of A$6.50 per New Share.
> 
> "Sophisticated and professional investors"  .... retail might get a SPP if they squawk loud enough.



what if you're only semi-sophisticated


----------



## Ravenor99 (2 February 2021)

This sets a floor imo. Of note, they are targeting the offtake offers this year and expect them to be wrapped up in 21. Ambitious, but if a big name drops....


----------



## Black Eugene (2 February 2021)

$40 a share...........


----------



## greggles (2 February 2021)

Black Eugene said:


> $40 a share...........




Based on what? A $40 share price would value VUL at around $2.8 billion. How did you arrive at this valuation?


----------



## lucifuge1968 (2 February 2021)

greggles said:


> Based on what? A $40 share price would value VUL at around $2.8 billion. How did you arrive at this valuation?



He may be old, but he's got a cane.


----------



## Black Eugene (2 February 2021)

lucifuge1968 said:


> He may be old, but he's got a cane.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (2 February 2021)

Black Eugene said:


> View attachment 119457



to be clear, my response was in humour at your avatar. I liked it. 

$43.39 in 2024, ...I'd be happy for $14 in 2024


----------



## Black Eugene (2 February 2021)

lucifuge1968 said:


> to be clear, my response was in humour at your avatar. I liked it.
> 
> $43.39 in 2024, ...I'd be happy for $14 in 2024



So would I my friend


----------



## brerwallabi (2 February 2021)

Fourteen dollars would suit me too however I think it might exceed my expectations.
Pretty hard to put a number on it don’t know what economic phenomena we face over the next few years all well and good forty sounds a nice number.


----------



## samuilk (2 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> A$100 million via the placement of approximately 15.4 million new fully paid ordinary shares
> 
> Fixed offer price of A$6.50 per New Share.
> 
> "Sophisticated and professional investors"  .... retail might get a SPP if they squawk loud enough.




I also read this in their presentation. Could you clarify for me. Does this mean we would not be allowed to purchase these new shares?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 February 2021)

> Does this mean we would not be allowed to purchase these new shares?



Probably not..  

This is not an entitlement, or rights, issue, it seems. Rather than _not allowed, _it means _not offered._  If you already hold VUL, you might have access to a SPP in the future.

Essentially, more money in the door and more shares issued means *dilution *if there is no _pro rata_ opportunity.


----------



## samuilk (2 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Probably not..
> 
> This is not an entitlement, or rights, issue, it seems. Rather than _not allowed, _it means _not offered._  If you already hold VUL, you might have access to a SPP in the future.
> 
> Essentially, more money in the door and more shares issued means *dilution *if there is no _pro rata_ opportunity.





Yeah. That is a shame I don't have any stock at all in it, and a 6.50$ entry would've been lovely. : (*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Probably not..
> 
> This is not an entitlement, or rights, issue, it seems. Rather than _not allowed, _it means _not offered._  If you already hold VUL, you might have access to a SPP in the future.
> 
> Essentially, more money in the door and more shares issued means *dilution *if there is no _pro rata_ opportunity.



I'm happy for the capital injection in to VUL. I bought it cheap and having to pay $6.50 a share in an entitlement would have been a dilemma for me. 

What I know about engines and batteries, internal combustion or EV one could fit on the head of a pin. A mate near Coolangatta services the Bentley and puts me up during the service.

All I know well is fear and greed. 

I'm happy for someone else to pay $6.50 even if it does go to $42 or ends in tears.

gg


----------



## surfiebum (3 February 2021)

samuilk said:


> Could you clarify for me. Does this mean we would not be allowed to purchase these new shares?




I actually emailed them and this is what I got back 
"The definition of a sophisticated investor is:

Have gross personal income over the last 2 years of at least $250k; or
Have net assets of over $2.5m
Your Accountant can then issue you with a 708 certificate to prove this status, that is valid for 2 years.

Therefore, unless you qualify as a sophisticated or professional (someone who works in the industry under an AFSL) unfortunately you are unable to participate in this current raise."


----------



## brerwallabi (3 February 2021)

A sophisticated investor is as surfiebum explained, it doesn’t mean he knows what he is getting into when purchasing stocks, notes, options other financial product.
A lot of so called sophisticated investors have no real idea of what they are getting into with financial disclosure so complex or lacking that they never see their money again.
I am not classifying the VUL offer in that category.
I really believe that how a sophisticated investor is classified needs to be addressed as it twenty odd years since the criteria was introduced and that company shareholders who hold a certain minimum amount of shares are classified as sophisticated and be allowed to participate in offers such as the VUL offer.
I would like to purchase some more VUL however ....


----------



## Ravenor99 (4 February 2021)

Gina R backing the CR. Good news for existing holders imo. The next big SP driver will be a offtake offer. Patience is key for existing holders.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (4 February 2021)

Ravenor99 said:


> Gina R backing the CR. Good news for existing holders imo. The next big SP driver will be a offtake offer. Patience is key for existing holders.



Her son John Hancock bought up a large stake on the 15th Jan 2021, now has 5.23% in the co.


----------



## Ravenor99 (5 February 2021)

Gina R investment in Lithium company on ABC this morning. VUL not mentioned directly.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 February 2021)

So let me say this out loud.

So Rinehart and co get $100 million worth of shares at $6.30 apparently ?
Is Vulcan really worth the $9+ share price ?
Was retail offered $6.30 ?

I hope for holders that "they" do the right thing by holders.

Are they known traders, or is it a legitimate long term investment, I wonder?


----------



## samuilk (5 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> So let me say this out loud.
> 
> So Rinehart and co get $100 million worth of shares at $6.30 apparently ?
> 
> ...




 I wish we got offered at 6.30


----------



## Ravenor99 (5 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> So let me say this out loud.
> 
> So Rinehart and co get $100 million worth of shares at $6.30 apparently ?
> 
> ...



No retail offer.

Not another Gamestop.

GinaR just made 25 million maybe more correct.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 February 2021)

I modified my post as I had a moment of jealousy.
I wish quoted text changed with edits that are allowed for 20 minutes.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (5 February 2021)

Consider looking at this in a different light; the fact that someone like Gina R had take-up is awesome for other investors. I'm over the moon with it. If that doesn't spell confidence, nothing does. As for doing the right thing for investors, this sort of confidence alone in the stock will do wonders. 💪


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 February 2021)

spin it how you like. _Rot Flagge  🚩_

Highlights:
• _Binding agreement signed to acquire 100% of geothermal subsurface consultancy company GeoThermal Engineering GmbH (GeoT).  _
_• GeoT has a highly credentialed, world-leading scientific team with over a century of combined expertise in sub-surface development of geothermal projects, from exploration to production drilling. 
• Acquisition is part of Vulcan’s plans to accelerate its Zero Carbon Lithium® project in Germany, by rapidly growing its development team. 
• GeoT (https://www.geo-t.de/en/) is based in the Upper Rhine Valley, Germany, and is owned by Vulcan Executive Director Dr. Horst Kreuter. _


----------



## samuilk (10 February 2021)

They have dipped nicely time to buy?


----------



## Ums (18 February 2021)

samuilk said:


> They have dipped nicely time to buy?



Now is the the time I think


----------



## Ums (18 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> spin it how you like. _Rot Flagge  🚩_
> 
> Highlights:
> • _Binding agreement signed to acquire 100% of geothermal subsurface consultancy company GeoThermal Engineering GmbH (GeoT).  _
> ...



Seems to have a negative effect on price


----------



## samuilk (18 February 2021)

Ums said:


> Now is the the time I think



Does seem decent considering all those sophisticated traders got in at $6.50 and I’d say they would be holding for a while


----------



## lucifuge1968 (18 February 2021)

Anyone disappointed with not being able to get on at the $6.50 offer should be pretty happy today; it closed only 6% above that.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (3 March 2021)

bit of an aside, but players interested in VUL might enjoy another similar lithium-based stock only just rated by Wise Owl today (who are also recommending VUL)


EMH report


----------



## Black Eugene (3 March 2021)

yeah.....nah,doesn't really conform to low or zero carbon


----------



## lucifuge1968 (3 March 2021)

sure, it's probably no VUL, but it is another key ASX-listed player in the EU battery sector. It is to be the first lithium producer in Europe. 
The VUL/EMN/EMH combo is not a bad trio ripe in the battery-metals world; all in Europe.


----------



## samuilk (4 March 2021)

VUL huge drops


----------



## lucifuge1968 (4 March 2021)

samuilk said:


> VUL huge drops



There was a massive sell-off today, VUL wasn't immune but IMHO faired pretty well compared to others


----------



## Dark1975 (4 March 2021)

samuilk said:


> VUL huge drops



Yes it was, I jumped in on it @ 6.03 was 24.5 on RSI  24hr / time frame


----------



## peter2 (10 March 2021)

@Dark1975  You seem to know what you're doing, carry on trading.

IMO, *VUL* is a highly speculative investment at these levels. Be careful.

I've written a number of posts "death riding" VUL but each time I've decided to not post them. Who gains by my posts? No one. I'll never invest in VUL and I'm not going to short it even though I think it's a great short at these levels. 

VUL has presented the greatest corporate narrative I've ever seen. It's clearly the best fairy tale in the ASX. It ticks all the current ESG aspects.  Management have have outlined plans, signed agreements and assembled teams, but they've yet to drill a hole in the ground. 

Today they reported on the chemical composition of the brine on "their" geothermal well. It's in the notes that I read,






	

		
			
		

		
	
 They haven't even drilled a hole in their ground yet!

They assembled one of the top geothermal teams in the world. How about a hole in the ground? 

VUL has to build a geothermal power company, a direct lithium extraction plant, a central lithium concentration plant. They've got to assume that the brine reservoir will have the required pressure, the lithium conc doesn't vary, the chemical contaminants don't vary as they collect the brine. Then, after they've taken out the lithium they're going to pump the brine waste back into the reservoir and hope that nothing changes. 

This going to take decades.


----------



## Black Eugene (10 March 2021)

Bought at 0.37 and have been selling parcels at various intervals. I am all out as of now.It's been good


----------



## peter2 (10 March 2021)

VUL has been a great stock for short to medium term trading. Riding the wave of euphoria or price momentum is a reliable strategy. 

Kudos and heaps of dollars to all who did. 

IMO this is not an investment grade company for a longer term hold.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 March 2021)

Just need to make a quick point about the dangers of buy recommendations/posting price targets:



Black Eugene said:


> *buy buy buy....*before they dilute to raise some capital for building the plant




Closing price on the day this was posted: $8
Price now: $5.49
Loss: -31.37%



Black Eugene said:


> $40 a share...........




Price when posted: $7.80
Price now: $5.49
Loss: -29.62%

This is why I don't like price targets or buy recommendations posted, especially when there is no accompanying analysis. It's fine to be bullish, if that's your take on a stock and you can explain why. An explanation or some form of analysis at least provides some context for that position.

But nobody knows what the future holds and that's why posts like these, in isolation, can be dangerous. That's also why ASIC are concerned about stock market internet discussion sites.

*To All:* Please take everything you read on a stock market forum with a very large grain of salt, because many people are posting purely out of self interest, and not in your interests. Be very cautious, do your own research, and if in doubt, consult a licensed financial adviser.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 March 2021)

Vulcan & Circulor to establish world-first full lithium traceability & CO2 measurement across supply chain 

Highlights: 
• _Vulcan to use Circulor's full traceability and dynamic CO2 measurement solution for Zero Carbon Lithium™ across the European Lithium-ion battery and Electric Vehicle (EV) supply chain, in a world-first for the lithium sector. _
_• Circulor’s customers include major European automotive manufacturers such as Volvo Cars, Daimler, Polestar and Jaguar Land Rover, which indicates OEMs’ growing need to demonstrate responsible sourcing of raw materials like lithium and to track and manage the embedded CO2 emission in their upstream supply chain for EVs, as they strive towards their net zero targets. 
• Circulor offers a software solution that enables customers to track raw materials through supply chains to demonstrate responsible sourcing and sustainability. 
• This system implementation enables reputational protection, proof of compliance with regulations and dynamic carbon trackin_g. 

the *V *would have to signal Virtue?


----------



## System (2 June 2021)

ASX Companies Adopt ESG Global Reporting Tool


----------



## lucifuge1968 (11 July 2021)

Monday should be interesting!


----------



## brerwallabi (11 July 2021)

Hopefully we see it break $10, but I think the expectation of deals with carmakers may be already built into the price.
It’s been a bit bumpy with VUL with a 40% drop early March followed by it climbing back and another 20% drop mid May again it clawed back
I never expected it to be $8 this year, I bought as a long term investment expecting it to go to $5 to $6 2022/3.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (11 July 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> Hopefully we see it break $10, but I think the expectation of deals with carmakers may be already built into the price.
> It’s been a bit bumpy with VUL with a 40% drop early March followed by it climbing back and another 20% drop mid May again it clawed back
> I never expected it to be $8 this year, I bought as a long term investment expecting it to go to $5 to $6 2022/3.



I hear that but I don't think there was any guarantee carmakers would go with VUL, there are other players EMH being further ahead, INF and others. I am still expecting a strong open.


----------



## brerwallabi (12 July 2021)

Nice rise today up 5% at one time, struggled to get through $9 as it did in June, volume up today, a bit of a sell off as some take profits. It looks like it needs some more news to send it through $9.
Still happy.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (14 July 2021)

Up 22% since Friday's close.


----------



## brerwallabi (14 July 2021)

Well we got the ten bucks today, let’s hope we don’t see any down days in the market for a while and watch VUL stretch out and then $9 becomes new support.


----------



## Miner (15 July 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> Well we got the ten bucks today, let’s hope we don’t see any down days in the market for a while and watch VUL stretch out and then $9 becomes new support.



Call me pessimistic doubter - and whinger not being able to capture the meteoric price rise of VUL over last few months.
But I am struggling to understand the sustainability (not being a trader) with VUL and its more than $1 billion market cap with no production yet. Has any one seen the size of office VUL operate from West Perth ?
Tomorrow VUL will rise again after a little less than 10 pc slump today giving punters to make handsome opportunity to buy again.
Directors are insider and great believer to put money as well


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02395256-6A1040815?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

Of course it can not be a hype or bubble but this is not a stock for me on personal risk level.

Not a holder  - disclaimer


----------



## frugal.rock (16 July 2021)

Miner said:


> Has any one seen the size of office VUL operate from West Perth ?



No, please enlighten us.
A tin humpy or a flash Hilton lookalike?
Is there a rat with a gold tooth in the back alley?
🐭


----------



## Miner (16 July 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> No, please enlighten us.
> A tin humpy or a flash Hilton lookalike?
> Is there a rat with a gold tooth in the back alley?
> 🐭



Did I mention it was a posh office or a rat office ????.
https://v-er.eu/contact/ It is located at L*evel 11, Brookfield Place 125 St Georges Terrace*. The same building has multi billion dollar companies also.
But in level 11 this information comes on Google Search








						Brookfield Place, Level 11, 125 St.Georges Terrace, Perth, WA 6000 - Office For Lease - realcommercial
					

[Offices] Brookfield Place, Level 11, 125 St.Georges Terrace, Perth, WA 6000. Enquire with paula today! flexspace for 1 to 10+ people | tailored to your business requirements.. View this property on realcommercial.com.au




					www.realcommercial.com.au
				









$1000 per week for a rent is peanut -
How many car parks does Vulcan Energy possess for a billion dollar market capitalisation status ?
 May be @frugal.rock - once COVID 19 restriction gets released, come over to Level 11 and find the beautiful offices you can rent for yourself .  

From memory  only 6 months back or so the office was probably in Kings Street.
Regardless, my illusion to understand this rock hard zero carbon company still waiting to see when they produce enough to pay back its investors unless it is another Amazon per se - no dividend is required.


----------



## brerwallabi (16 July 2021)

Oh my so glad it’s not some palatial palace.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 July 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> Oh my so glad it’s not some palatial palace.



is it the official office?


----------



## Miner (16 July 2021)

peter2 said:


> @Dark1975  You seem to know what you're doing, carry on trading.
> 
> IMO, *VUL* is a highly speculative investment at these levels. Be careful.
> 
> ...



Reposting the lovely note from our own @peter2


----------



## Miner (16 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> is it the official office?



Yes as per their details on asx


----------



## Miner (16 July 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Just need to make a quick point about the dangers of buy recommendations/posting price targets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Joe for bringing examples from a particular poster on the context.
Is there a between the line message ?


----------



## peter2 (16 July 2021)

Thanks @frugal.rock I learned something new.


----------



## peter2 (16 July 2021)

IMO *VUL* is the greatest story (fairy tale) on the ASX. However that doesn't mean we can't trade it for a quick buck. As long as there are enough punters buying into the story we can earn a profit. I'm unlikely to trade this on a weekly chart but the dailies are fair game.

There will a time when *VUL* suffers a huge disappointment and the holders are going to be hurt by the subsequent price drop.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 July 2021)

Miner said:


> Thanks Joe for bringing examples from a particular poster on the context.
> Is there a between the line message ?




Only a reminder to all not to recommend any stock as a "buy" or "sell" because you never know what the future holds and for that reason nobody should be advising others to buy or sell anything. Best to leave that sort of thing to the licensed financial advisers.


----------



## brerwallabi (16 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> is it the official office?



Yes. They have two offices one as already been notated here by Miner, the other office is located in Karlsruhe, Germany.


----------



## brerwallabi (20 July 2021)

Since the March low in VUL, my eye is seeing a nice pattern developing.
Not predicting anything or offering any target, let the so called experts do that.
However I think it’s got a long way to go if you apply some Elliot wave to it.
The last few days has seen 10% gains and losses hopefully the speculators/traders will leave it alone to carry on its upward path.


----------



## brerwallabi (30 July 2021)

Another trading halt in VUL, wonder what this time, the reaction from buyers suggests its something quite positive.
I was hoping it would find support and consolidate at $9.00, for the past two weeks it’s been around that mark and when falling under never by nothing more than a few cents.
If there is another offtake agreement to be announced and the price jumps 20% my finger may well be on the sell button as I think it’s getting ahead of itself. 
Last price $9.94.
Profits are good


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 October 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> Another trading halt in VUL, wonder what this time..



J Capital have come out with a report slamming VUL, and questioning the project.

Vulcan Energy shares were locked in a trading halt on Wednesday after short-seller J Capital accused the $1.86 billion lithium explorer of misleading investors and labelled its flagship lithium extraction project in the Rhine Valley, Germany, a “non-starter”.

The report’s author, Tim Murray, also questioned claims the lithium market darling can develop and harness geothermal power in the Rhine Valley to produce lithium hydroxide.

“In effect, management is low-balling the costs and overstating the quality of its resource,” J Capital alleged. “They have pushed down discount rates to make the project look profitable. Vulcan has also declined to reveal key information about the direct lithium extraction technology critical to removing the lithium from the brine at reasonable cost.”

The short-seller said he had spoken to numerous experts on emerging lithium extraction technologies, as well as politicians and activists opposed to geothermal power plants on environmental grounds in the French and German region of the Upper Rhine.

“Our research shows that the project may never actually get under way,” J Capital said. “The costs are higher than the company claims, output will be lower, the environmental impact is brutal enough that public outcry will block permits, as has happened before in the area, and the quality of the lithium resource is low. Many experts agree with us that this project is a non-starter.”


----------



## brerwallabi (28 October 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> J Capital have come out with a report slamming VUL, and questioning the project.
> 
> Vulcan Energy shares were locked in a trading halt on Wednesday after short-seller J Capital accused the $1.86 billion lithium explorer of misleading investors and labelled its flagship lithium extraction project in the Rhine Valley, Germany, a “non-starter”.
> 
> ...


----------



## brerwallabi (28 October 2021)

The J Capital release has one objective and they announce they are short VUL.
The project VUL has has been exhaustingly researched and seems credible and viable.
I dont think Gina Rinehart would have bought in without researching the company throughly.
VUL also raised $200mil recently and is already making offtake agreements and JCap claim it won’t get off the ground.
Vulcan will be obviously responding to a report by an organisation that has no expertise in the extraction of lithium who only dispute the figures projected by VUL in an attempt to drive the share price down for their profit.


----------



## peter2 (28 October 2021)

I've been and remain a disbeliever of *VUL's* grand plan. I've always thought that the mgt presentations should start with
 "Once upon a time . . " 

However such strong sentiment created by the corporate narrative (story) has created a strong tradable trend. The easy money has been made. The third leg (wave) looks to have started and this is the dangerous one.


----------



## brerwallabi (28 October 2021)

Vulcan’s response to J Cap’s report.


----------



## waterbottle (28 October 2021)

Looks like VUL's response lacks substance....


----------



## galumay (28 October 2021)

Yup, another shonky Aus resources speccy bites the dust. One of the reasons I dont invest in any hole exporters, there is more fraud in this sector on the ASX than just about anything on the planet.


----------



## brerwallabi (29 October 2021)

Fairytale or not, I will be up early which means 3.00am in my current time zone to protect my investment.
If it’s all over I have made heaps, if not there might be more to come.


----------



## Miner (29 October 2021)

Interesting start will be today following response from Vulcan.
Should not Vulcan or ASIC sue J Capital for breaching ASIC rules by not giving opportunity to Vulcan before making a public allegations?
In general market will be affected by commodity pricing so in another 1 hr or when trading halt is lifted, we will see how market treats the defence report.
Like @peter2 regardless of massive rise on its MP, I need to see more from this project of Helium . There is no gas filled balloon  here but real wealth.
Just read Next Investors predicting the SP price will go massively up instead of down following lift of TH.

DNH.


----------



## galumay (29 October 2021)

Miner said:


> Interesting start will be today following response from Vulcan.
> Should not Vulcan or ASIC sue J Capital for breaching ASIC rules by not giving opportunity to Vulcan before making a public allegations?
> In general market will be affected by commodity pricing so in another 1 hr or when trading halt is lifted, we will see how market treats the defence report.
> Like @peter2 regardless of massive rise on its MP, I need to see more from this project of Helium . There is no gas filled balloon  here but real wealth.
> ...



Next investors are a paid promoter of VUL as well as a shareholder, despicable behaviour by them with no transparency. That's what ASIC should be onto!


----------



## Miner (29 October 2021)

Miner said:


> Interesting start will be today following response from Vulcan.
> Should not Vulcan or ASIC sue J Capital for breaching ASIC rules by not giving opportunity to Vulcan before making a public allegations?
> In general market will be affected by commodity pricing so in another 1 hr or when trading halt is lifted, we will see how market treats the defence report.
> Like @peter2 regardless of massive rise on its MP, I need to see more from this project of Helium . There is no gas filled balloon  here but real wealth.
> ...



Now market has behaved after TH has been lifted to give the short sellers recovering their money to some extent .
Next Investors ramping for SHORT SQUEEZE  did not help so far. They have declared a big stake made at a fraction of current price however. Gives them selling opportunity to reserve cash I believe.
Already 3.3 million shares got exchanged since the market started trading on VUL today.
The recovery is however getting fast for the early day trader to make some quick cash


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02443967-3JOL99KHUJK6KT032JE6MHS848/pdf?access_token=0007eqmUmtLEsu1koOfVRHlCl4nb


----------



## Sean K (29 October 2021)

Miner said:


> Interesting start will be today following response from Vulcan.
> Should not Vulcan or ASIC sue J Capital for breaching ASIC rules by not giving opportunity to Vulcan before making a public allegations?
> In general market will be affected by commodity pricing so in another 1 hr or when trading halt is lifted, we will see how market treats the defence report.
> Like @peter2 regardless of massive rise on its MP, I need to see more from this project of Helium . There is no gas filled balloon  here but real wealth.
> ...




There's a lot to unpack between the JC article, VUL's response, as well as NI's interests. They each have an agenda and each report and response aligns with their own biases and selected references to the 'experts'. I'm not sure if J Cap can breach ASIC rules as I can't see an AFSL on their website. Their disclaimer pretty much says 'we are Uber drivers from Hot Copper'. It's all very interesting to read and the process VUL claim will work is way too complicated for me. Glad I'm watching TBH. Although, if I'd bought two years ago, I'd still be pretty happy...


----------



## Sean K (29 October 2021)

galumay said:


> Next investors are a paid promoter of VUL as well as a shareholder, despicable behaviour by them with no transparency. That's what ASIC should be onto!




S3 Consortium have been labelled 'pump and dumpers' in the very well respected AFR but have a very interesting business model that seems to be very lucrative for them. Not sure how they're doing it.


----------



## brerwallabi (29 October 2021)

Won't be going anywhere today I decided if it fell to $10 I was out.
Obviously there are some who have made money today as the volume has indicated.
When the fog clears I have a feeling it is upwards and onwards at a slower pace.


----------



## brerwallabi (29 October 2021)

It’s dropped quite a bit before, if it wasn’t for all the noise I would not be worried.
I hope someone takes on JCap, I hate to see their tactics cause someone to lose money so I really hope they are caught ”short”.


----------



## brerwallabi (22 November 2021)

Renault off take agreement saves Vulcan hitting my stop loss.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (22 November 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> Renault off take agreement saves Vulcan hitting my stop loss.



Ridiculous amount of downramping going on with VUL so put that in perspective wth stoplossess


----------



## brerwallabi (1 December 2021)

lucifuge1968 said:


> Ridiculous amount of downramping going on with VUL so put that in perspective wth stoplossess



It was managing to stay over $10 so I took the stop/loss off reckoning the good news coming out would negate the selling. I was quite lucky as it dipped under ten and then traded back up.
Going back to my original thinking I saw VUL as a company that once in production might give me a return possibly five times what I paid, to reach that return in twelve months I should be quite happy and look forward to future gains.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (1 December 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> It was managing to stay over $10 so I took the stop/loss off reckoning the good news coming out would negate the selling. I was quite lucky as it dipped under ten and then traded back up.
> Going back to my original thinking I saw VUL as a company that once in production might give me a return possibly five times what I paid, to reach that return in twelve months I should be quite happy and look forward to future gains.




I think so. I actually almost bought more the other day, but am happy to hold as the future is extremely bullish. Really surprised it's around these prices still. But I think the market requires clarification on the Jcap stuff and the DFS perhaps.


----------



## brerwallabi (17 December 2021)

After publishing articles, some interviews and videos denigrating Vulcan, J Capital and Tim Murray issued an apology along with a settlement to Vulcan on Wednesday 15th December for the damage, distress and embarrassment caused to the Board and management of Vulcan along with the allegations regarding the Board and management.
Looks like those who sold may be getting on the bus again price is recovering nicely after dipping under $10.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (17 December 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> After publishing articles, some interviews and videos denigrating Vulcan, J Capital and Tim Murray issued an apology along with a settlement to Vulcan on Wednesday 15th December for the damage, distress and embarrassment caused to the Board and management of Vulcan along with the allegations regarding the Board and management.
> Looks like those who sold may be getting on the bus again price is recovering nicely after dipping under $10.



Would expect it to gravitate to $15/$16 ...but the market is a strange mistress hey


----------



## galumay (17 December 2021)

Dont tell me people think there is still a viable business here?? Did they not read the apology? The only thing they have apologised for is the allegations about the board & management, they specifically excluded their commentary about the commercial viability of the business. No damages awarded either.


----------



## brerwallabi (18 December 2021)

galumay said:


> Dont tell me people think there is still a viable business here?? Did they not read the apology? The only thing they have apologised for is the allegations about the board & management, they specifically excluded their commentary about the commercial viability of the business. No damages awarded either.



Enjoying sitting on my 600% gain 🍺


----------



## brerwallabi (26 December 2021)

Seems to be various opinions on VUL with some doubter’s believing the project to produce lithium at net zero greenhouse gas emissions won’t get of the ground.
The likes of Stellantis, Renault and Volkswagon would not enter supply and off take agreements with Vulcan without due diligence.
The agreements are for five year period with some options in some cases for further extensions.
If Vulcan can hit the milestones they have in the development of the project I can only see the share price gaining strength from its current price at $10.35.
The price has been volatile of late with a substantial drop from a high of $16.65 caused mainly by fear by allegations by a group of short sellers out for a quick buck.
My hope is for a return to previous highs during the coming year.


----------



## brerwallabi (28 January 2022)

Quit today not sure if it’s a bad move or a good move, it was a healthy profit.
Just don’t like the negativity on the market, healthy bit of cash back in the account, I had a stop at $10 which I took off grrrrr.
Cash is king that’s what we used to say.


----------



## Ann (20 March 2022)

It looks like a penny stock about to take off. Don't hold, probably won't after all the negativity but I can always change my mind, it looks profoundly tempting as it threads its way through the 200dmas. No recent volume spike though.


----------



## eskys (21 March 2022)

Ann said:


> It looks like a penny stock about to take off. Don't hold, probably won't after all the negativity but I can always change my mind, it looks profoundly tempting as it threads its way through the 200dmas. No recent volume spike though.
> 
> View attachment 139277



There are so many moving parts to consider. Volume is one, high and lows, opening price, closing price, surplus volume before open, surplus volume after 4 pm are indications for me in trading. Although not fool proof, they've been helpful in the past. Big money plays behind the scene are not always transparent to the naked eye............they can will a stock up and down....... good luck, Ann, I like what you're doing.......I'm along the same lines 

To elaborate a little, Anne.... positive surplus volume before open is a good sign to me, and a positive surplus after 4 pm is negative. I like to see a NEGATIVE surplus volume after 4pm (and not forgetting the highs and lows) As said, not foolproof, but a guide I use


----------



## Ann (21 March 2022)

eskys said:


> There are so many moving parts to consider.



Yes, there are eskys and I like to devote a lot of time to each of them on an individual basis so that eventually I don't have to consciously consider them when I am looking at a trade. Such as volume that I am totally focused on at the moment, after 20+ years of trading, I now discover volume!  Eventually, it will be a purely subconscious observation that will be seen but not seen, if that makes sense? In the short term, I focus and focus on it with total concentration until it is part of me. Then it just becomes a sort of intuitive absence of thought.


eskys said:


> Big money plays behind the scene are not always transparent to the naked eye............they can will a stock up and down



You may wish to say big money "willing" a stock up or down, I just call it plain old,  after-hours,  fundy market manipulation.


eskys said:


> positive surplus volume before open is a good sign to me, and a positive surplus after 4 pm is negative. I like to see a NEGATIVE surplus volume after 4pm (and not forgetting the highs and lows) As said, not foolproof, but a guide I use



That's a very interesting aspect, I will have to pay a little more attention to that, thank you for sharing that info, appreciated it. 
I tend to just glance and see the percentage of buyers to sellers on the day when I want to trade a particular stock.


----------



## Country Lad (21 March 2022)

Ann said:


> I tend to just glance and see the percentage of buyers to sellers on the day when I want to trade a particular stock.



When paying attention to the stack, which is mainly only if considering to enter or exit the trade, I ignore the numbers which are 20% or more away from the current price.  It is after all, it is an auction and the prices outside the top 20% (or even 10% for one not moving much) are irrelevant because like in any auction, they are nowhere near the action.

When developing (not I, but our trading group) the algorithm to assess the market sentiment for, or momentum for, a stock at any point in time, it was obvious that the bottom 80% had very little effect on the results.


----------



## Ann (21 March 2022)

Country Lad said:


> When paying attention to the stack, which is mainly only if considering to enter or exit the trade, I ignore the numbers which are 20% or more away from the current price.  It is after all, it is an auction and the prices outside the top 20% (or even 10% for one not moving much) are irrelevant because like in any auction, they are nowhere near the action.
> 
> When developing (not I, but our trading group) the algorithm to assess the market sentiment for, or momentum for, a stock at any point in time, it was obvious that the bottom 80% had very little effect on the results.



I have no interest in the prices of all the participants I just want to know there are a darn sight more buyers than sellers.

For instance, currently there are 459 buyers for 631,679 units and 293 sellers for 391,746 units for VUL. It is basic, it is not clever, it is not an algo it is simply just more folks in the buy queue than the sell queue. If it was in reverse, I would expect a fall in the price to follow. Very, very basic logic.


----------



## Country Lad (21 March 2022)

Ann said:


> I have no interest in the prices of all the participants I just want to know there are a darn sight more buyers than sellers.
> 
> For instance, currently there are 459 buyers for 631,679 units and 293 sellers for 391,746 units for VUL. It is basic, it is not clever, it is not an algo it is simply just more folks in the buy queue than the sell queue. If it was in reverse, I would expect a fall in the price to follow. Very, very basic logic.



Sorry Ann, I may have confused you by mentioning the algorithm but it was during the process of developing it that the research was done regarding the usefulness or otherwise of the bid/ask stack.

Quite simply, all the research and testing done over about a year which ended up in being able to quantify what constituted the actual momentum of a stock at any time, showed that the total numbers of buyers, sellers and units were of no use because most of them are so far away from the current price that they are not really participating in the market and may as well not be there.

As you are happy with what you are dong I won't try to explain.


----------



## Ann (21 March 2022)

Country Lad said:


> As you are happy with what you are dong I won't try to explain.



I feel I got what you were meaning. I am hearing you say looking at the stack is irrelevant as any genuine measure of price. I agree with that. The only price action that is relevant for me is what I am seeing on the chart. However, I believe a stock like STO currently with 422 buyers for 891,135 units and 790 sellers for 2,486,512 units is going to struggle a bit harder for a price rise in comparison with VUL, these are just my thoughts and observations over the years.  This balance of course can change like the wind with some new information, it is purely the sentiment of the day.


----------



## eskys (21 March 2022)

Ann said:


> Yes, there are eskys and I like to devote a lot of time to each of them on an individual basis so that eventually I don't have to consciously consider them when I am looking at a trade. Such as volume that I am totally focused on at the moment, after 20+ years of trading, I now discover volume!  Eventually, it will be a purely subconscious observation that will be seen but not seen, if that makes sense? In the short term, I focus and focus on it with total concentration until it is part of me. Then it just becomes a sort of intuitive absence of thought.
> 
> You may wish to say big money "willing" a stock up or down, I just call it plain old,  after-hours,  fundy market manipulation.
> 
> ...



Depth is crucial, but we all know this can be manipulated. The first few lines in the buys and sells are what traders usually look at ( I see where country lad is coming from) Ann and country lad are both right. 

It's important for me to break down the depth into price details and watch out for manipulators who will put stumbling blocks in place to trip us up. That is why I look at the pre open indicative price details and watch carefully for a few minutes before opening. Most of us will have the staggered times for open times .....for those who don't have it, here's the link and scroll down. The times are to the right............https://www2.asx.com.au/markets/market-resources/trading-hours-calendar/cash-market-trading-hours.

All these years trading, and I still can't get it right all the time........so many hazards and we never stop learning


----------



## Ann (22 March 2022)

eskys said:


> It's important for me to break down the depth into price details and watch out for manipulators who will put stumbling blocks in place to trip us up.




In reality, for me the only price that counts is the EOD and how very many times in the past have I seen a stock travelling nicely all day to then see some fundy or broker or whoever come in and define the whole day's trading with their pricing decision at 4:10:06pm and define the whole day with whatever their price may be. No one will ever convince me this is not blatant price manipulation. However, always looking on the bright side, I don't waste my time watching the market during the day anymore as I know all decisions are made 10 minutes after 4pm. So in essence what @Country Lad was saying is born out by this observation.



eskys said:


> All these years trading, and I still can't get it right all the time........so many hazards and we never stop learning




I live to learn, either from my own mistakes or from others who are kind enough to share their ideas and experiences. It gives me a real high when I find something new to play with.


----------



## eskys (22 March 2022)

Ann said:


> In reality, for me the only price that counts is the EOD and how very many times in the past have I seen a stock travelling nicely all day to then see some fundy or broker or whoever come in and define the whole day's trading with their pricing decision at 4:10:06pm and define the whole day with whatever their price may be. No one will ever convince me this is not blatant price manipulation. However, always looking on the bright side, I don't waste my time watching the market during the day anymore as I know all decisions are made 10 minutes after 4pm. So in essence what @Country Lad was saying is born out by this observation.
> 
> 
> 
> I live to learn, either from my own mistakes or from others who are kind enough to share their ideas and experiences. It gives me a real high when I find something new to play with.



I know what you're saying, Ann. I get excited until I shoot myself in the foot.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 June 2022)

VUL under $6

_On Wednesday, Vulcan chief executive Francis Wedin acknowledged a proposal to reclassify lithium put forward by the European Chemicals Agency to the European Commission. The proposal could *increase regulatory requirements *around the control, processing, packaging, and storage of lithium. 

Wedin told this column (Rear Window in the AFR) Vulcan’s view is that the ECHA’s proposal is based on incorrectly interpreted applications of the classification criteria and did not take into full consideration more recent studies on the subject.

He also said Germany-based Vulcan and a number of European auto industry players or lithium battery supply chain companies had voiced concerns about the proposed changes to the EC.

Last week, Reuters reported on a warning from Scott Tozier, chief financial officer of lithium production giant Albemarle, that it may have to close its lithium processing facility in Langelsheim, Germany, if the EC pressed ahead with the reforms _...


----------

